# converting Windows ScreenSavers to Mac OS X screensavers



## mkwan (Nov 4, 2002)

I have the source code for the Windows Screensavers.  They are in C++ language and I was wondering how do i make a Mac OS X screensaver using the C++ source code.  I have not done anything like this before, any help will be appreciated

thanks

mkwan


----------



## cbaron (Nov 5, 2002)

You have to use Carbon or Cocoa. Your source may start with a
*#include &lt;windows.h&gt;* or something else (I don't know about windows's headers).

You should look the Carbon or Cocoa documentations about screensavers in /Developer/Documentation.

Good luck


----------



## anarchie (Nov 15, 2002)

The short answer:  It's not worth the effort.

The long answer:  You need to learn the drawing and the screensaver API of both Windows and Mac OS X, and then either emulate the Windows API with ones you write yourself, or go through the source you have line-by-line and replace the Windows API with the Mac API.


----------

